# Custom Steering wheel



## tppcamaroz (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello, Does anyone know if there is a custom steering wheel that can be installed in my 97 Hardbody? I have a airbag in the steering wheel now.I would like to get a smaller sportier steering wheel, like a grant or MOMO.:newbie:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

why do you want to get rid of the airbag? I dont think momo or grant make an steering wheel that accepts an airbag, why not look into the sport version by Nissan.


----------



## Squee22 (Jan 6, 2006)

ya man keep the airbag. it might just save your ass one day. I wish my truck had one, just for a little peace of mind


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If you remove the stock wheel, Grant has adapters to mount any Grant wheel up.


----------

